# Ecoboost?



## Huge29

In the hospital today awaiting child #4 meaning that my truck with console will no longer work, otherwise I have no need to get a replacement. In doing my unofficial research among people I consider to be in the know on trucks I have been overwhelmed with some positive feedback on the ecoboost. I will definitely only be getting a vehicle by the only non governmentally-owned American manufacturer left, but not sure I want go as new as 2011 to get the ecoboost. Anyone have any experiences with it, good, bad or otherwise? What I have heard is that the fuel economy is greatly exaggerated, but that the reliability has been excellent and the power/torque is ridiculously good compelling many to even trade in diesels for this little v6. I don't two a ton, but I wonder if it is worth the extra funds as it will hold its value better. I have an '04 F150 with 180k miles that has been excellent in reliability, about the only issue has oddly enough been replacing three window lift motors in nearly 7 years with the 5.4L. I couldnt be happier. My brother has an '05 Cummins back when they were American owned and before all of the ridiculous emissions crap....with 245k miles that I could buy for $9k...worth it? My concern would be the transmission knowing that the engine is bullet proof. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## LostLouisianian

I would first invest in a large supply of condoms or a vasectomy... :grin:

Congrats on the new child !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nambaster

That window motor thing is an issue.... Isn't crazy that ford would make hydraulics to operate a window? I had a buddy who was just driving around in the mountains and suddenly his window started to descend and it ended up being that it was losing the fluid. You are right on the exaggeration on the fuel economy and if you are ever towing it gets less fuel economy that the V8 engines. I guess that is not a serious draw back if you only tow occasionally.

I have found this to be un-biased and very realistic. 
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Powe...1&make=Ford&model=F150 Pickup 4WD&srchtyp=ymm

and if you ask me the 2004 body style is just as handsome as the 2011 body style. I definitely love how organized and simple the interiors are of those trucks.

Here are the 2 trucks compared side by side: http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=20052&id=31038

I am definitely a fan of the f150 and they have come a long ways since their crappy 2002 body style trucks. The 3.5 Turbo definitely has great reliability and the truck is not plagued with transmission problems like the Dodges of 1996-2006 mated to either the 5.9 or 5.2 liter V8's

Congrats on the #4 There was a lot of hype when the ecoboosts started coming out in 2011 but I feel the hype is starting to come down and it is effecting resale value. They are beautiful trucks but the 2004-the ecoboost era are just as beautiful in my opinion. I would make the Bench seat the priority instead of the engine.

Currently I am waiting for the 2004-2006 f150's to get more affordable and then I am jumping on them.


----------



## DallanC

Ecoboost is just a fancy name for small turbo engines. You end up paying alot more for premium gas which you have to use. And you loose your torque on the low end. 

For around town its fine, for small cars its fine... but for big trucks and towing? Displacement is king. My dad has a new Denali truck with the ecoboost 6.3liter engine in it... its just insane the HP it has, monster sized engine w/ turbo. THAT IMO, would be the best of all worlds but it has the price tag to make a person rethink things. My dad is actually going to sell it, the power kindof terrifies him at his age.

-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT

My father has the 14 ecoboost and MPG are greatly exaggerated in my opinion. I'm also looking for one probably 13 and I'm leaning to the V8 as I've read they think they will be more reliable long term, but who knows. However his ecoboost can easily pull his trailer and 4 snowmobiles or 4 wheelers without a noticeable difference. The back seats are huge in my opinion and this is great. First truck I've felt comfortable in the back.


----------



## RandomElk16

If you tow the ecoboost is pretty awesome. Otherwise I know many people still love the V8. If you are cash ready, there are some good eco deals that pop up.

As far as the Dodge, that is my area. 9k is a little steep though. 7k would be a pretty good deal. 

With 245k you sure it doesnt have tranny work? Is it manual or auto? My 04 got a new tranny and ball joints, u-joints at 140k. Get the right tranny and lifetime drivetrain parts and they are solid. That era of Cummins will go down as one of the best and I miss mine. You can PM with any questions and more details and I can give you a more approx value. I am a realist though, and think people have hiked the crap outta used chev and dodge diesel prices. People are asking 30k for trucks with 100K miles or more that drove off the lot with a warranty for 30k! Don't get me started on the ford platinum f350(65k base) and highboy edition(80K +). For a 6 cylinder motor the eco sure holds a tag on it!


----------



## Huge29

DallanC said:


> Ecoboost is just a fancy name for small turbo engines. You end up paying alot more for premium gas which you have to use. And you loose your torque on the low end.


Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis? 
The Ecoboost is Ford's patented technology, not sure what GM has, nor do I care as I dont care for Obama Motors personally. What the mechanic was telling me (he is unofficially tracking 6 of them that he services) is the exact opposite of what you say, the low end torque is where they are crazy strong, specifically the tow max model?? The price tag actually isnt anything like the diesel upgrade, only about $1,100 from pricing one on their online new custom truck builder.









I am far from committed to this, just wanted to get some real world info; I know that most stuff from the manufacturer is clearly biased.


----------



## DallanC

Heh sorry... EcoWhatever seems to be the latest buzzword in vehicles. You are right Ford has Ecoboost, GM calls their EcoTech.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

DallanC said:


> Heh sorry... EcoWhatever seems to be the latest buzzword in vehicles. You are right Ford has Ecoboost, GM calls their EcoTech.
> 
> -DallanC


Gotcha, I was just confused and wondering if Obama called Mr. Ford and made him share just to make it fair or something.


----------



## brookieguy1

Huge29 said:


> Gotcha, I was just confused and wondering if Obama called Mr. Ford and made him share just to make it fair or something.


Ouch that's rich....:grin:


----------



## Huge29

Well, a neighbor who works for a company with a rather large fleet let me in on their program how they sell the 1-2 year old Ecoboost with 80k miles for $20k. what is no less than $5k less than what tehy go for and they have 3-6 of them every month being replaced. I spoke with teh fleet manager and he runs 62 of them, he wishes they made them in a heavy truck, never had a single issue with them and loves them. I am not determined to have one, but at that price I may have to, may have one in the next week or so.


----------



## Yahtahay

Bah, check out the EcoDiesel from Fiat/Dodge in both the 1500 pickup and Grand Cherokee's (I have a Grand Cherokee)...28 GPM! <---- That is no BS! I'm all about having the ability to pull my boat getting 16 GPM vs. 10-11 GPM and when not towing I get 28-31 GPM freeway, 21 GPM around town. Match that EcoBoost! And when I have to..........I tow my 34' TT with the 6.7 Powerstroke and it gives me an *EGOBoost* cruising over the sisters at 70 MPH fully loaded.


----------



## RandomElk16

Global Precipitation Measurement? Graphical Path Method?

What is GPM?


----------



## Critter

RandomElk16 said:


> Global Precipitation Measurement? Graphical Path Method?
> 
> What is GPM?


I always understood that GPM was gallons per minute, so if you are getting 21 GPM then you better keep a gas station in view at all times.


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> I always understood that GPM was gallons per minute, so if you are getting 21 GPM then you better keep a gas station in view at all times.


Gallons per mile. 21 isn't shabby.. my tractor gets better though.


----------



## Yahtahay

Lol, my bad...MPG obviously...Sorry, was in the hills last 3 days. Check it out though, EcoDiesel.....28 MPG!! It **** nears pulls as good as my 6.0, though it lacks the stability (Grand Cherokee vs. F250) for obvious reasons.


----------



## RandomElk16

Yahtahay said:


> Lol, my bad...MPG obviously...Sorry, was in the hills last 3 days. Check it out though, EcoDiesel.....28 MPG!! It **** nears pulls as good as my 6.0, though it lacks the stability (Grand Cherokee vs. F250) for obvious reasons.


Anything outpulls the 6.0 :rotfl:


----------



## Douglas Hansen

Had a Eco boost 2013, pulled trailer up mnt twice in manual 2 and 1 and Tranny heated up both times, got rid of eco boost got 2014 6.2 3/4 ton again


----------



## Whiskey Hound

Im not sure if this will sound like blasphemy since everyone is talking Ford but..... I just picked up a 2010 Toyota Tundra and I love it. The 5.7 gets right around 14-16 mpg depending on how heavy I get into it around town and will cruise at 18-20 on the highway at 70 mph. Plenty of power to pull my 28' trailer and with the crewmax cab it is roomier than the 03 F250 I traded in for it. With my kids hitting jr high and getting pretty big they havent complained about being cramped....yet. 
Just throwin it out there and congrats on the new kid.

Edit: Forgot to include that my friend purchased an 2014 Ecoboost. That thing cant pull a fart out of a bucket.


----------



## gmanhunter

I own a 2009 dodge with the 6.7 cummins motor in it. I had a early 1998 with the 12v 5.9l cummins in it. Even though my new one has all the emission bs on it, it seems to tower over my 98. Fuel mileage is less on my new one than the old (17 vs 21). The power I have now seems to eat my 98 up. I did have my 98 staight piped, and that was all I did to it. I sold my 98 club cab model, due to it was getting harder for the kids to get out of the back of it. Go drive the 5.9 cummins and then go drive the 6.7 and you will see the difference. I heard that ford has a hot diesel motor in the new truck. I still love my cummins. There has been rumor that nissan is bringing out a v8 cummins in the new titan truck for 2015 or 2016. Best thing to do is go drive all of the trucks and see which best fits your needs.


----------



## Huge29

I have had her for about as month and it is very sweet. MPG is about 17 overall, including 23 on teh freeway on teh flat stuff. The power is very impressive for a 1/2 ton. I haven't towed yet, I have to get the OEM trailer brake controller as the computer will help control it on descent mode and such. It is about 8' longer than my '06 and my '04, so it doesnt fit in the garage :sad:. They have come a long ways, I love the sync and the rear locker isnt bad either. The few negative comments I have heard make me scrach my head as I have done a lot of research and it is overwhelmingly positive including a few mechanics that swear by them and also the seller who runs a fleet of 300 trucks, 62 ecoboosts doing 3-4,000 miles a month going on their fourth year and never have had a single issue. he wishes they made a 3/4 ton version. Not to say there cant be some lemons but they have come a long ways and seem to be great, from what I have seen so far. The 2015 has the aluminum frame and is about 900 lbs lighter and therefore they have a new 2.7l engine...


----------



## Nambaster

That 2015 sounds like it will be more like a Ranger. I bet you can't beat the fuel economy on it though. I think all makes have good trucks. You just have to figure out what went wrong with them some years. I think the F-150 is an awesome choice.


----------



## JuddCT

Huge29 said:


> I have had her for about as month and it is very sweet. MPG is about 17 overall, including 23 on teh freeway on teh flat stuff. The power is very impressive for a 1/2 ton. I haven't towed yet, I have to get the OEM trailer brake controller as the computer will help control it on descent mode and such. It is about 8' longer than my '06 and my '04, so it doesnt fit in the garage :sad:. They have come a long ways, I love the sync and the rear locker isnt bad either. The few negative comments I have heard make me scrach my head as I have done a lot of research and it is overwhelmingly positive including a few mechanics that swear by them and also the seller who runs a fleet of 300 trucks, 62 ecoboosts doing 3-4,000 miles a month going on their fourth year and never have had a single issue. he wishes they made a 3/4 ton version. Not to say there cant be some lemons but they have come a long ways and seem to be great, from what I have seen so far. The 2015 has the aluminum frame and is about 900 lbs lighter and therefore they have a new 2.7l engine...


What year did you get?


----------



## rideutah

A few comments after reading this thread. The torque graph posted tells all. You want that low end torque. That's what gets you moving and gets you of the line with a load. Torque is what you feel, horsepower is what you read about. Add for the American argument, I am glad that ford didn't take the bailout. Almost all dodges are actually made in Mexico, with many of the engines built in Canada. The only thing American is the headquarters, and most of that is European owned. Nissan and Toyota trucks are more American now being built completely in the U.S.
I loved my nissan titans. I stepped up to the 2011 f350 diesel for towing and love it. The new diesel titans just announced would be a very tempting option were I looking now.


----------



## Huge29

JuddCT said:


> What year did you get?


2013...for less than what most morons wanted on KSL for their 2010.


----------



## hondodawg

How about an update? Been over a year are you still liking the EB?


----------



## Huge29

Love it. Only issue is no engine braking on a descent being a v6

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

rideutah said:


> A few comments after reading this thread. The torque graph posted tells all. You want that low end torque. That's what gets you moving and gets you of the line with a load. Torque is what you feel, horsepower is what you read about. Add for the American argument, I am glad that ford didn't take the bailout. Almost all dodges are actually made in Mexico, with many of the engines built in Canada. The only thing American is the headquarters, and most of that is European owned. Nissan and Toyota trucks are more American now being built completely in the U.S.
> I loved my nissan titans. I stepped up to the 2011 f350 diesel for towing and love it. The new diesel titans just announced would be a very tempting option were I looking now.


The 2011 Ford Powerstroke is the very year they began producing that motor in Mexico... Jus sayin'


----------



## RandomElk16

Huge29 said:


> Love it. Only issue is no engine braking on a descent being a v6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My buddy just got his 2nd ecoboost (what do you do with mine money?) and has loved them both. His cousin just bought his first and loves it.

They are solid trucks. I liked my Tundra a lot (just barely sold her) but if I ever bought a 1/2 ton again(as primary truck), it would only be between those two.


----------



## hondodawg

I joined the EB crowd two months ago. I had a first gen Tundra with 215,000 miles. I didn't want the V6 but ended getting it. I've noticed the non existing engine braking with the V6. The recommendation is power stop truck rotors and pads is what I've learned. Love the truck wish my MPG was better than 17 mpg.


----------



## KineKilla

hondodawg said:


> I joined the EB crowd two months ago. I had a first gen Tundra with 215,000 miles. I didn't want the V6 but ended getting it. I've noticed the non existing engine braking with the V6. The recommendation is power stop truck rotors and pads is what I've learned. Love the truck wish my MPG was better than 17 mpg.


My ecoboost has engine braking when in tow/haul mode. Mine is a 2015 so maybe it isn't there on earlier models?

17mpg !? I only get and average of 12.8.


----------



## hondodawg

That's horrible MPG. Doesn't the 2015 have the lighter aluminum body also? I'm 2014 lariet bone stock on the truck other than a 2" level and I run costco premium gas in it. Have a max tow package, 373 gears, stock tires, 6.5ft bed. Just switched to synthetic motor oil last week. I drive 50 miles a day mixed freeway and city to work. I drive it very conservative on the pedel. But it's fun to stomp on the pedel and spool up the turbos. I would look at sparkplugs first. I've read some trucks came with bad plugs and gapping from the factory. I'd raise hell with the dealer. You just as well own a Hemi with that MPG.


----------



## Critter

I am in the market for a new vehicle and from what others that work on them and have them it is to stay away from the ecoboost engine. On other forums the owners are changing out spark plugs at 15k miles and others are resorting to drilling holes in the bottom of the charge air cooler to give debris a place to drain out. That along with the turbos suffering from one of the same fates that the turbo on the 6.0 diesel suffers from, you need to get out and drive the piss out of it every now and then to keep it running well.


----------



## KineKilla

Yes the '15 is the start of the aluminum body. 

I'm running mine, a fully loaded Lariat, with a 6" lift and 325/60R20 tires weighing almost 80lbs. each(just the rubber) so I know that is having a negative effect on MPG. I'd bet that I'm actually getting a little better than stated (just what it says on the dash) but the speedo isn't calibrated for the big tires so it doesn't take in to consideration the fact that I go further per rotation than I would with the stock ones.

As for the turbo blow by, that's pretty typical and installing a catch can is a very easy thing to do. Since I have a full, bumper to bumper for the next 5 years and am sitting at 7,500 miles I'm not touching anything...I'll let the dealer do it and pay for it. 

I only drive about 5,000 per year so I'll be the exception to the rule that actually uses every single day of a five year warranty.

Just wish I hadn't got one with the panoramic sunroof, it's a clunky and noisy POS in my opinion. I hope Ford sends out a recall but since it's not a safety issue that isn't very likely.


----------



## hondodawg

I meet another EB owner that I bought his used weather tech floor mats ($80!). He had an 2016 big lift, roof rack, light bars etc... His claim was 20 mpg. He had a 2013 that was getting much like what you have. I have noticed my MPG has gone up since last oil change.


----------



## KineKilla

Maybe he hadn't yet discovered the Sport Mode these trucks have....I find it hard not to turn it on often because it makes the truck an entirely different beast.

Regardless of the MPG, I love my Ecoboost. It tows great and meets all of my needs. The exhaust could be a bit better sounding but since it is really a 4wd Rice-burner and not a V8, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Huge29

Critter said:


> I am in the market for a new vehicle and from what others that work on them and have them it is to stay away from the ecoboost engine. On other forums the owners are changing out spark plugs at 15k miles and others are resorting to drilling holes in the bottom of the charge air cooler to give debris a place to drain out. That along with the turbos suffering from one of the same fates that the turbo on the 6.0 diesel suffers from, you need to get out and drive the piss out of it every now and then to keep it running well.


I think you are reading like 3 to 4 people's experience. Bought mine from wheeler cats salesman fleet. They run 65 of them at a time, have gone through almost 200 of them with 80-100k miles and never had a single engine problem.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29

I get 20 mpg going from price to orem, over the canyon, all of the time. Overall avg is about 16

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bossloader

I average 17 out of my Hemi


----------



## Huge29

bossloader said:


> I average 17 out of my Hemi


I could easily lap you towing my 5,000 lb trailer 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

